# Glow Lures



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey-

I jsut bought a few glow lures, I dod not buy the littler thing to light them up though becasue it seemed expensive to me. Can you ust use like a regular flashlight, or an LED Flashlight to light em up?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

yeah ya can, i found it works better with an led light


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, any flashlight or light source. A lantern works well also. A flash from a camera flash works great.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you guys, I'm sure glad I didnt buy one then. I'll have to go buy a small LED Flashlight for about 1/2 the cost!!


----------



## method (Dec 5, 2006)

A camera flash will probably work the best. It's much more intense than the LED lights or a lantern, but unless you have a spare you'll pay more money. A good LED flashlight will do the job.

-Mike


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone else used the Illuminators?

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/290

Used them for the first time this weekend and had good luck with red.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Anyone else used the Illuminators?
> 
> http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/prod ... cts_id/290
> 
> Used them for the first time this weekend and had good luck with red.


Where you using them for walleyes?

I think they might be nice to leave on the tip-ups early in the morning and at night.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, for walleyes on Sakakawea.


----------

